# IP Widget donne l'adresse ip locale



## GrandGibus (15 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

Passant d'un réseau à l'autre, et à plus forte raison sous DNS, il m'arrivait souvent de lancer un terminal pour n'y faire qu'un _ifconfig_. D'où l'idée d'en faire un widget.

J'ai donc passé la journée à regarder de plus près ces fameux widgets dont tout le monde parle.... je vous livre donc mon premier Widget, qui, vous l'aurez compris, donne l'adresse ip.


gg


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mai 2005)

En changeant de réseau ce matin... beh le gars il ne marche plus ... 

Donc, ne prenez pas la version ci-dessus qui est selon toute vraissemblance buguée. Désolé.


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Mai 2005)

Pour avoir l'adresse IP de la machine, n'est ce pas plus simple de demander Preferences>Réseau que d'installer un Widget ?
Chez moi cela m'affiche l'IP.

Cordialement


----------



## molgow (16 Mai 2005)

Le must serait de pouvoir obtenir l'adresse IP extérieure car là je suis sur un réseau interne est ifconfig me donne mon IP locale


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mai 2005)

genre faudrait connaitre un site tel http://www.whatismyip.com qui renverrai l'ip à une URL donnée.

Didier, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais je trouve la manipulation un peu plus contraignante .


Et désolé encore pour la _release buggée_, j'y travaillerai ce soir... promis !


----------



## Toz (16 Mai 2005)

Ah ouais! un truc comme ça, par exemple?


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mai 2005)

Par exemple ! mais celui-ci est beaucoup trop beau   


Ca m'aura permis de voir d'un peu plus près les widget... c'est déjà ça


----------



## bengilli (17 Mai 2005)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/networking_security/netstat.html

celui ci donne l'ip locale et l'ip externe


----------

